# Who do you think is the best fighters in the UFC?



## Nobody (May 30, 2007)

I would like to know what you think are the best fighters in the UFC right now an this can be in each division or if you choose just give a list of the division you think has the best fighters right now?
Again it can be a list. If it is to hard to pick.

I wil give only once i see that someone di repond to this thread.


----------



## MeatWad2 (May 30, 2007)

Lightweight - Toss up between BJ Penn, Jens Pulver, Joe Lauzon, Sean Sherk and Hermes Franca.

Welterweight - Toss up between Karo, Diego, Matt Hughes and Georges St. Pierre (sorry Matt Serra).

Middleweight - Anderson Silva and Rich Franklin

LHW - Chuck Liddel, Rampage and Babalu (I think he can make a comeback).

HW - Randy Couture, Gabriel Gonzaga, CroCop and Big Nog.


----------



## Andrew Green (May 30, 2007)

LW - Penn / Sherk, I think Penn will take the belt.  Pulver is a iffy thing, he's one of my personal favorites, but as of late he's not been up there.  

WW - St. Pierre.  Yes, Serra has the belt, and maybe he is better, but off one fight back in the UFC, that's not enough to put him as "best" IMO.  Hughes is up there as well, and BJ Penn too, but I think he's better of taking the LW belt.

LHW - Rampage / Liddell, Dan Henderson apparently signed so that throws another contendor into the mix.  Liddell vs Rampage was rather unsatisfying though, as most quick one shot KO's often are.  I'd like to see that one go again.

HW - Crocop.  Yes, he got KOed by Gonzaga, but I still think 9 times out of 10 it would go the other way.  Guess we wait and see.


----------



## EternalSpringtime (May 31, 2007)

For now, its Randy Couture.


----------



## Nobody (May 31, 2007)

Here is a site that has a few of the current fighters in UFC.

http://ufcmania.com/ufc-fighter-rankings/
I should have put that up early to help people.

I believe that Tito should step up his game an get back to fighting this would be the most interesting match Tito vs. Jackson.

What is up with 'Diego Sanchez' what is the reason for his not being in the top 5 to contend.
Personal favorite fighter all time is Frank Shamrock. I will wait a little more to see what other put up than i will put up my divisional tops.
Sanchez has beaten Parisyan, Karo why does he not have more points than Parisyan.
http://www.topfighterstandings.com/ufc_rankings.cfm


----------



## Odin (May 31, 2007)

That list is a bit suspect./

How did Arloski get higher then Mirko???

i would say 

Heavyweight-Mirko cro cop
I agree with Andrew 9 times out of 10 that fight would have gone the other way, and as much as i love randy, i dont think he's jaw is good enough to defend Mirko's strikes.

Light Heavyweight-Dan henderson
Watch and see, I was rather hoping that he would move down to welterwieght for the UFC...only because i want him to fight Hughes. ( : 


Middleweight- Rich Franklin

I hate it when fighters are forgotten as soon as they lose the belt to someone.
Rich Franklin got caught off guard in the Silva fight, but as skills go he is one of the best all rounders, I can see him winning that belt back with no problems.

Welterweight-Matt Hughes.

As much as i dont like him he is a phenom......he will get his belt back, he'll just not try to stand up with GSP again . 


Lightweight- BJ Penn

Without a doubt.


----------

